# used gun book price



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

looking for a good book for used gun prices and where to buy it
thanks for any help


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Gun Broker is a good reference on what guns are selling for


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Could a book keep up with real time prices today? They changed so fast. I use "True Gun Values" website. It uses actual gun sales data. I find it quite accurate for current prices.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I search Gunbroker to see general prices as well and also cross reference armslist. You can also post on here a lot of knowledge floating around. If I can help just ask. The Books are one thing but for the most part what they say and what things sell for are usually a big gap. If you want a book buy the Blue Book of gun values. It does help with identification of models and variations of guns really well. Send me a message if you want more help with prices on things. I have a decent pulse on Prices in the CLE area. Drm50 is from bottom of the state and is great on values as well


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got done perusing Gunrunner auctions, they are half way through their 500 gun auction for the month. Prices they are achieving are unbelievable. Nice thing about this site is you can search previous auctions on prices.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The thing about auctions is they give you the absolute value on subject gun in that particular auction at that particular time. It use to be you could average auction prices to get good idea what certain gun is selling for. No more, prices are crazy and buying a book is waste of money. 
The only way to approach todays market is to put your own value on it, a few bucks more to allow dealing. Same way with buying, have price you will pay and walk if you can’t buy it at your price. Some will pay whatever it takes to buy, others are crazy about what they think their gun is worth. That’s todays world and it effects more than guns.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

great advice from all. trying to find a fair value to sell to bil.
recovering from torn retna surgery and advised no gun recoil, no chain saw pulling, watch heave
lifting if you ever gone threw this you'll no why.
thanks to all


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Sometimes with family the discount is a given. Be comfortable with the price and hopefully you can enjoy success with what he shoots with your gun.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SHOOTERS BIBLE


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

loweman165 said:


> Could a book keep up with real time prices today? They changed so fast. I use "True Gun Values" website. It uses actual gun sales data. I find it quite accurate for current prices.


I second this- they list guns sold on different sites and platforms and when across the country. In today's quickly changing world, it provides sales currently happening as well.


----------

